# Airbourne



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone like this band?? If you like AC/DC then you should give them a listen. Sound exactly how AC/DC would sound if they released their first album in the last few years.

I bought Aibourne's first album 'Runnin Free' and loved it, saw them live last year and they were superb. A real laugh too.

Well just got their new album through 'No Guts, No Glory' and it's equally good. Exactly what you'd hope from them.











Great to see a band having fun and not taking themselves too seriously yet bringing out some awesome rock n f*cking roll!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Like it:thumb::thumb:

About time there was another good Rock band to keep the mob happy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah they are just straight up rock but with a good attitude and good vibe. 

Really good live and their new album which I've listened through a couple of times so far is just as good as the first one.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*Very* similar to ACDC - especially the drums. Whats that song again, diamond in the rough? That's a tune


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

They're pretty much stuck on repeat on the radio over here.

We listen to 'The Rock' and me being a hip hop fan didn't realise that Airbourne and AC/DC were two differnet groups, I just thought the radio really, really, really liked AC/DC until someone pointed it out to me.

They're one of the better bands they play and there are a few good bands coming out of Aus and NZ that are massive over here yet not heard of back home.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> *Very* similar to ACDC - especially the drums. Whats that song again, diamond in the rough? That's a tune


Very very similar to AC/DC luckily I can't get enough of them so another band that plays similar music I'm all up for.

What I do like about Airbourne is that their first and now their second album is great end to end. Not many bands can claim one album that's like that let alone two in a row. :thumb:

I'm loving the tracks 'Raise the Flag' and 'Back on the Bottle'.

Also live they are superb, just give you that impression that they are really enjoying themselves.

Just to give you an idea, this was the frontman at Sonisphere last year!!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

"The Answer" are another AC/DC a-like groups


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well they have a new album which apparently is their best yet, that's high praise as their first two have been brilliant, beer fuelled rock'n'roll this should be no different.

Really liking the new track...


----------

